# Pacers vs. Detroit



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

if they played a best-of-7 series who would win and why.

go into great detail.


----------



## Alley-oop (Aug 31, 2002)

Detroit because i just dont like the pacers and Detroit is my hometown team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I WANT AN EXPLANATION! :upset:


----------



## T-ro (Jul 28, 2002)

although a pacer fan i would go with detroit. Detroit just has a better matchup, with the rebounding advantage in D's favor by just too much. They also outhustle and outwork many teams. With a penetrator in stack and perfect role players, in a best of 7 game it would go to detroit. The bench of detroit would also help them immensly.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>T-ro</b>!
> although a pacer fan i would go with detroit. Detroit just has a better matchup, with the rebounding advantage in D's favor by just too much. They also outhustle and outwork many teams. With a penetrator in stack and perfect role players, in a best of 7 game it would go to detroit. The bench of detroit would also help them immensly.


Actually, Detroit finished dead-last in the NBA in rebounds; 38.7 RPG. The next worse, Chicago, averaged 40.0 RPG. Indiana averaged 42.7 RPG and finished 11th in the NBA.

I think it would be close...it would probably go to 7 games. I'd put my money on Indiana, though. But before I commit to any one team, let's check how the Pacers and Pistons did against each other this season...

Nov. 17 at DET
104-98 Pistons

Jan. 18 at IND
96-93 Pistons

Mar. 10 at DET
89-84 Pacers

Mar. 26 at IND
96-77 Pistons

Well...the Pistons won 3 of the 4 games this season, so I guess they would be the winners of a 7 game series.


----------



## Boyz II Men Fan (Sep 4, 2002)

Pacers easily

Detroit had a fluke seaosn last year, and then got thier butts kicked by another fluke team the Celtics, I'm not impressed.


----------



## hoopburners (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Alley-oop</b>!
> Detroit because i just dont like the pacers and Detroit is my hometown team.


PACERS WILL SWEEP YOUR DETROIT.


----------

